# My Daughter



## Brew (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey Everyone:

My daughter Brittany McMillan has been working on an anti bulling campaign now for the last few years called Spirit Day. She has been partnered up with an organization called Gladd and recently also teamed up with Pride Live Nations. June 2nd she was a guest at the Gladd Media Awards hosted by Dianna Agron in San Francisco where she did a speech on Spirit Day and also presented Facebook with their award. Here is a couple of clips from this.











She is also one of the five finalist in the Seventeen Magazine for their "Pretty Amazing" cover contest which also includes a $20,000 scholarship. We could use everyone help by going to Seventeen's web page and voting for her. Here is the link and please sent this to all of your friends and family. Also post it on your Facebook page it you can.

http://www.seventeen.com/fun/articles/pretty-amazing-cover-model?click=pp

Thank you so much

Bruce


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

She's got my vote!

You have to be extremely proud of Brittany... That's really reaching out to help other's. That's life changing and even life saving, perhaps.

Tell Brittany thanks for being a leader! For reaching out to help her generation and other's by stamping out bullying! In today's electronic age...it's never been more important. Kid's cannot insulate themselves as easily from the hurt that bullying causes...and cyber bullying has made it 100x worse..


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

done! you go girl!!!!!!!!!

btw- a few years ago in an antique store I found a book about school bullying...FROM THE EARLY 1900's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had to buy it.....I was stunned to see it.


----------



## Brew (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks so much for your support

Bruce


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Good for her! Working in an ER, I see the results of bullying all the time. My hospital has a well known psychiatric facility (one of the few remaining in Los Angeles), and the ER is the point of entry for many of the kids who are depressed and/or suicidal. What's hard to believe is that a lot of these kids are very young - eight, nine, ten years old and very often one of the main reasons for their depression is bullying at school. Girls outnumber boys at least five to one, which is concerning to me as I have two girls. When my oldest was in 3rd grade, we had an incident with bullying at school, and she took it pretty hard. The situation was easily resolved for us, but for many kids the results are tragic. Congratulations to your daughter and keep up the good work!


----------



## Brew (Apr 27, 2007)

Yes it is very tragic what happens to some of these kids. That is why we all need to stand up and say enough is enough. I am very proud that my daughter is one of the ones who have decided to stand up and do something about it. Thank you for your support.

Bruce


----------

